# Hope update/ pic



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thought I would catch you all up on the latest with Hope. We continue to struggle with her skin problems. She has been treated with antibiotics again for a secondary skin infection from the ringworm. Now she has developed black scabs and crud that you dont really see until I bath her or pet her, you will feel them. They pretty much are in all the same areas that her ringworm was the worst. We had another culture done to make sure the ringworm wasnt coming back and it was negative. So for now, I am just not doing anything. Bathing her is a horrid fight and it really bothers and hurts her, even using the epi-soothe. She is now on Z/D dog food and antihistamines for allergies. Anything I put on her skin seems to just irritate the areas of scabs. So, just trying to keep her from scratching and making things worse and hoping the body will heal itself with less interferance from us. She is getting all the good probiotics and colostrum and omega 3's, so hope this will do the trick. She is still very full of herself and plays and spins when she is happy or wanting food. LOL I have to glove up to handle her or wrap her head in a towel to keep it still for just trimming hair from around her eyes or to put meds in the eyes (she has another eye infection too). Still she is like a jack in the box, in attack mode. LOL Looking at this sweet pic you would never know the terror she brings to life. LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks beautiful, Edie!! I hope you can get her skin problems taken care of. She sure has come a long way, thanks to your love and attention. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow what a difference! She looks so healthy! Good for you, Edie. Sorry she's such a handful. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm sorry Edie, my dear, dear friend. I know you have been thru so much with our Sweet Hope.

I'm also sorry, that I have to laugh, during our conversations, with regards to Hope. She cracks me up.
Yep, she's a pistol. She thinks she'll kill us all ~ :HistericalSmiley: And she may just accomplish that ~ LOL

Gosh, I cannot believe the difference. She looks so awesome, Edie. 

You rock, so keep on Rockin' :rockon:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie, I know she's got skin problems but to look at that photo of her hair coming in, you'd never know it. :heart: And she looks so innocent. (Hmmm, looking for a devil emoticon here. This will have to do). :OMG!: You've done wonders with Hope AKA "Ms. Misbehavin'" :new_shocked: I guess her bite's louder than her bark but she's still so precious. :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

She has come sooooo far! She just looks amazing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What an angel face though :wub: ,she's worth the effort for sure. So cute. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

The difference is just simply amazing. She looks so great! After all she's gone through, it's no wonder she is such a feisty thing, she had to be just to make it through. I'm so happy to see her looking so much better. :wine: Here is to her continuing improvement! You go girl!

And Eddie, you and all that have helped Hope are just simply wonderful. I have so much respect for you and what you do. You all are her guardian angels. Thank you for what you do!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hope looks wonderful  she is a survior, Edie you have done wonders with Miss Hope :wub: Look at that little tummy :heart:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

you are doing an amazing job with her  i really respect you for it, i know a lot wouldnt bother. She has such a cute wee face! you just have to love her :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Everyone, I'm so very sad to bring this news. Yes, Hope is not a Maltese at all. 

With love and Care, from Edie, she is actually growing into her "real" self. 

God be with you Edie ~ 

[attachment=61606:Cujo.jpg]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 7 2010, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883009


> Everyone, I'm so very sad to bring this news. Yes, Hope is not a Maltese at all.
> 
> With love and Care, from Edie, she is actually growing into her "real" self.
> 
> ...


LMAO!! I've got it! Send Hope to Stephen King for a little Misery.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You've done such an amazing job with her. :thmbup: Hopefully, she'll mellow out soon and shed her Cujo-self.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I know that you probably have her on a food/ suppliment regime but I just want to share this.

My husband bought a malnourished horse in 2007. He was not skin and bones but he was about 300+ lbs less than he should have been and he had worms/ ringworm /fly bites etc...............BAD shape! He had not seen a farrier in over 2 years. His coat was dull and he had scabs all over. ( Hubby paid for him without me with him- get this because the horse "liked him") 

Okay fast forward after Vets and cultures and antibotics and worming and a few good baths.A friend explained to me how to improve his health and his coat. Horses have to be rehabed slowly so they don't colic. We fed him regular meals ( a little extra each meal ) normal alfalfa hay rations and Omega Horseshine 2 x a day. This suppliment was awesome...........within 3 weeks all the scabs disappeared and his new coat was as shiny as Hershey syrup.His hoofs were strong and healthy and his fur was awesome.

I am going to try this Canine product they have on my new pup because her coat needs a good suppliment. And when I saw your post I thought I would share what their products did for our animal that was plagued with scabs.It may be worth trying.

God Bless you Edie for what you have done for her and my best to Cujo !

oops left this off

http://www.omegafields.com/product.asp_Q_c..._A_subCatID_E_2


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - I can't get over how amazing she looks! You have done such a marvelous job with her! I am continuing to pray for complete healing - no more scabs!!! :smmadder:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deb, you are a riot!!!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Edie, thanks for hanging in there with our little Cujo! I bet she will mellow out as time goes on...She looks incredible


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

You have my admiration and my applause for doing so much for such a challenging little doggie! You and Hope are both amazing! :two thumbs up:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 7 2010, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883009


> Everyone, I'm so very sad to bring this news. Yes, Hope is not a Maltese at all.
> 
> With love and Care, from Edie, she is actually growing into her "real" self.
> 
> ...


 Thats not even funny Deb. LOL You are too close to the truth. She has all of us jumping now, when she screams. I think we are being trained. LOL


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a little late on this, but Hope looks wonderful. :wub::wub: How's she doing now? Thanks for all you're doing, Edie.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, I missed seeing this post till now. Hope is on an Omega 3 suppliment and on milk thistle and cosequin. She is doing well now and I will try to post a pic today, if I can figure out the new system or not..


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So I cant figure out how to post a pic in this new system. I dont see a browse button. Does that mean my pics are full and I cant post anymore Or?? I am not liking this new format..LOL


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Under "quick reply" box, choose "go advanced." 

Then under the box where you would type words, is an area entitled "Additional Options." 
There, the second heading is "Attach Files," and under that is a button "Manage Attachments." 

When you click on the "Manage Attachments" button, it will open a window where you finally can hit a "browse" button to upload the picture from your computer.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would love to hear how Miss Hope is doing - I think about her often!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow it's been a long time, I'm glad Erin you posted, so how's Miss Hope doing?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I always want to ask about her too. She's such a feisty old gal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was just thinking of Hope today because I think you mentioned her name in another post. Hope to see pix.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh, You guys just dont know what you are asking. LOL I gave her a hair cut (clipped her) the other day and it wore her and me out so much I have put off the bath. Now I will HAVE to bathe the Wee Beast, to get new pics. So sadly anything to do with grooming or bathing is a fight from start to finish. I do mean fight too. How can 6 lbs be so strong and jumping twisting snarling, screaming..etc.. The hard part is clipping around her head or neck and it is the scarest for me, so she doesnt get hurt.
I will give her a bath and take some new pics. SOON
Hope has come a long way in all other area's. She asks to get up on my lap now and gives kisses and will turn to let me pick her up. She will also sit on command, most of the time, but the stay needs work. LOL She still picks on my old girl Babe (171/2), but is learning that "time out" is not fun and will stop if I see her going for Babe and tell her NO HOPE.. She is really a VERY smart girl and is the Alpha dog or wants to be in this home. She does get along with my other girl Indy, who is 3yrs old and doesnt back down to Hope. 
Wish you could all see her in action when she throws a tizzy. She flattens herself on the floor in fight mode with squinty eyes and throwing her head in all directions snarling. LOL I have to laugh most times, but shouldnt. I take my foot (with shoe or slipper on, never barefoot) and gently move her away from the dog she has choosen to pick on and just hold her there, till her temper cools. She then pops up and is off about her business. 
Hope has brought so much to our home. A Joy at times , a Terror at times and a Worry at times.
I will be at the Texas Specialty and really HOPE that HOPE will be able to make the trip with me. I plan on taking her in the rescue parade. I hope some of you are able to be there to see her in person. I am co-charing the rescue raffle with Joanie Carqueville and Cathy Arneson. Wont that be fun if I can get Hope to the show .. 
Well, just get me started on talking about Miss Hope and I can go on and on. I have video's and someday will figure out how to get them on U-tube. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Edie!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks so much for the update. I can't stop thinking of how much she reminds me of my grandma, personality wise. Seriously! They sound so much alike. The same spirit and all. If a home aide person comes in to try to give my grandma a bath, she sounds just like Hope!! :blush: Can't wait to see her updated pics. Is her skin better?


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I love a dog with SPIRIT! thanks so much for the update, I still think of her often. So glad that she made it and thankful and grateful for all the many hours of hard work that you and all in rescue do.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you soo sooo very much for the update! I have been curious and now I cant wait to see pictures of such a fighter!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I knew there was a Hope update and I just found it again...thank you. I had to laugh at your description of the little beast in action then hopping up and going on as if no big deal. Looking forward to the pics when you can.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy to see this update on Hope Edie. I think of that little girl so often and have wondered how she was doing. Wow what a fighter huh? If any little Malt ever deserved to make it Hope did. She never would have made it without you Edie. God bless you and God bless Hope. I hope you do manage to get her to Texas. Have fun there.


----------

